# SmartBrief- Study: Food allergies more prevalent in black male children



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Black male children are more likely to have food allergies, research indicates. -More-

*Learn how to improve health and economic outcomes for patients with chronic diseases*
Read a sample issue and sign up for _Better Health Care by Design_, a free e-newsletter tailored to patients, caregivers, providers and employers who want to uncover better prevention, management and treatment options for those suffering from chronic diseases.

View the full article


----------

